# "The STRONGEST & SMALLEST Braid To Leader Knot Ever Created"



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*
"The STRONGEST & SMALLEST Braid To Leader Knot Ever Created"





*


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

paulusjustfishing
i prefer bimini loop to loop from main line to leader when tuna fishing.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

PR knot or FG knot for me


----------

